# Does your new cannondale came with manuals warranty info and other stuff?



## lifanus (Feb 25, 2011)

I remember when I bought my Giant i got a nice ziplock bag with thick manuals and info inside about my bike and general ridding.

I got my CAAD10 today and dealer told me they threw manual away when they build the bike... so they got non on hand...

Do you guys got manuals to go with your Cannondale? It not only serves as a road bike newbies guide but I would think it is most important for when I need to sell and upgrade the bikes...


----------



## Turtle Torque (Jun 13, 2011)

Hello. I didnt get any manuals or booklets when I got my c'dale synapse road bike. Then again when they called me saying the bike came in and it'll be ready in 2hrs. I showed up just as they finished and I was so excited, so I shook their hands and bolted out the door to head home and do a maiden voyage. No biggie...I went to c'dales web site and went to their support link. they have pretty much all the documents you need. Downloaded the cannondale bike manual, synapse manual, and about 5 other documents I felt important to know about my bike.


----------



## Ultrasaurus (Jan 28, 2011)

We always give everyone everything. Please tell me they at least gave you your warranty card? Your serial number will be on the bottom of the bottom bracket, but it's still important to have.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

lifanus said:


> I remember when I bought my Giant i got a nice ziplock bag with thick manuals and info inside about my bike and general ridding.
> 
> I got my CAAD10 today and dealer told me they threw manual away when they build the bike... so they got non on hand...
> 
> Do you guys got manuals to go with your Cannondale? It not only serves as a road bike newbies guide but I would think it is most important for when I need to sell and upgrade the bikes...


I got a generic manual and warranty card with a SN that matches the frame when I for my Synapse Alloy 5.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

You can no longer download many bike docs online.....thanks to the frugality of the new, CannonDorel. They whittled their website down to almost nothing now. Want past model, archival information? Forget about that now! The former, REAL Cannondale always maintained tons of tech info, advertising, reviews and even sales-related literature, fully accessible to anybody, 24/7. Today, CannonDorel only focuses on two kinds of buyers...the extremely wealthy and the total cycling beginner. The experienced, cycling purist who seeks value, has been completely eliminated from their demographic, business model today.:cryin:


----------



## Turtle Torque (Jun 13, 2011)

Zachariah said:


> You can no longer download any bike docs online.....thanks to the frugality of the new, CannonDorel. They whittled their website down to almost nothing now. Want archival information, or register your new bike online? Forget about that now! The former, REAL Cannondale always maintained tons of tech info, advertising, reviews and even sales-related literature, fully accessible to anybody, 24/7. Today, CannonDorel only focuses on two kinds of buyers...the extremely wealthy and the total cycling beginner. The experienced, cycling purist who seeks value, has been completely eliminated from their demographic, business model today.:cryin:



That's odd. I just downloaded a doc this morning about s.a.v.e seatpost. figuring how to tilt down the nose of the saddle 5mm. I downloaded 2010 synapse manual and bike manual few weeks as well as register my bike with SSN. Got an email confirmation stating they received my registration.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

I got tons of manuals w/ my CAAD9. Probably shop-specific. Heck I even got manuals for the 105 group..


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Every Cannondale bikes comes with an owner's manual and a black warranty card that has the serial number and product number with the corresponding bar codes. The shop probably misplaced the manual and card. While it's not a big issue in terms of warranty coverage, since you have a sales receipt, they still should have given these to you. 

CHL


----------



## lifanus (Feb 25, 2011)

Nope they didn't give me anything... I was so excited and stormed out of the door with the new bike... but i think the sales receipt does have a serial number on it.


----------



## snajper69 (Jun 22, 2011)

I got everything


----------



## Guylum Bardot (Jun 10, 2011)

Just got a CAAD 10 and a Synapse A5 and only one booklet. Dealer said they register the warranty with Cannondale when they sell the bike.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Zachariah said:


> You can no longer download many bike docs online.....thanks to the frugality of the new, CannonDorel. They whittled their website down to almost nothing now. Want past model, archival information? Forget about that now! The former, REAL Cannondale always maintained tons of tech info, advertising, reviews and even sales-related literature, fully accessible to anybody, 24/7. Today, CannonDorel only focuses on two kinds of buyers...the extremely wealthy and the total cycling beginner. The experienced, cycling purist who seeks value, has been completely eliminated from their demographic, business model today.:cryin:


It's odd, but you have to go to www.cannondale.se to see anything before 2011. I think the .se has to do with Angry Birds and stands for *S*uck *E*ggs. But, that could just be my birdverted obsession


----------



## ocean-ro (Nov 23, 2009)

I got the manuals,receipts and waranty card when I purchased my CannondaleSixCarbon5 in 2010


----------



## lifanus (Feb 25, 2011)

On my new CAAD 10 there is also no indication of "country of origin." maybe dealer removed it prior to sale it to me?


----------



## Guylum Bardot (Jun 10, 2011)

lifanus said:


> On my new CAAD 10 there is also no indication of "country of origin." maybe dealer removed it prior to sale it to me?


Ditto.


----------



## NYC_CAAD (May 4, 2011)

I didn't get NO booklets or a warranty card from my LBS.


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

diddly.


----------



## neilcrumpton (Aug 5, 2010)

I was given manuals for everything when I bought my Caad10 (Cannondale manuals and all the 105 components manuals) along with a warranty card.


----------



## garethjohn (Jun 25, 2011)

CAAD 9 with all manuals and warranty card in a zip up case with a cannondale bell too!!


----------

